# Blue wren dad with chicks



## Warrigal (Dec 9, 2016)

I haven't seen one of these delightful blue wrens for decades.
In the suburbs they have been wiped out by cats.

I often saw them when growing up and always I stopped in wonderment to watch these exquisite little birds. The female is a dull brown, as are immature males but the mature male is very striking.


----------

